# need ideas for decorating this mantel



## spyshot (Apr 13, 2009)

i have this "faux fireplace" looking thing in my living room. I'm not really sure what it is or why it's there. the home was built in 1892 and it's never been a working fire place. 

i'm painting that room soon and i want to do something with the big black area in the center of this "thing." any ideas on what i can do with this area? should i paint it the same color as the wall? it is painted black now. 

thanks for any ideas, i really appreciate your input. 

adam


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

spyshot said:


> i have this "faux fireplace" looking thing in my living room. I'm not really sure what it is or why it's there. the home was built in 1892 and it's never been a working fire place.
> 
> i'm painting that room soon and i want to do something with the big black area in the center of this "thing." any ideas on what i can do with this area? should i paint it the same color as the wall? it is painted black now.
> 
> ...


try using a big vase with nice flower arrangements. how about some green plant to hide the place. if you ar enot using this fire place why dont you get rid of it for good as you are painting it already.

Dana


----------

